# UV light for stain removal???



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, maybe this is a crazy idea but I thought I'd at least ask...

I've been getting a lot of stains lately despite washing every other day, using a baking soda soak overnight, etc. Thankfully the sun has worked beautifully to remove the stains.

But I live in the land of rain and within a few weeks, sunny days will diminish and eventually disappear altogether. I've been trying to come up with a substitute that doesn't involve running multiple wash loads (since I don't want to be wasteful or greatly increase our utility bills). Has anyone ever tried a UV light to remove stains? That's the only thing I could think of that would mimic the sun...but I have no idea if it would actually work.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

good question







want to know the samething now














:


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

i live on the west coast of NZ, which is also pretty rainy. i find that even when i hang cloth nappies out on cloudy days, the stains still go away! but we also have a big ozone hole above the country, so maybe our UV rays are harsher.


----------

